# ccw carry poll....which one??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay.
needin a carry gun and if i dont find the ca. 44 tiger im thinkin a ccw type 9mm. I like these couple and there priced about the same. Gimme yer pick. Tnx..HG:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Nano all the way.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

The Shield is a really nice gun.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

none of the above


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CM9 is a great hand gun!!!!
I can't imagine wanting any other CCW

RCG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned many,many compacts over the years. Hands down, my 9mm M&P Shield is easily my favorite of any of them. I love that gun - and this from a person who never even liked M&Ps after trying a fullsize on in 9mm and 45 ACP when they first came out.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This is a repost,I'd have changed it from the original a little more,but.......................

Of those picks,none.

If you do go with a revolver though,re-read Glock Doctor's post about reloading a revolver in the previous thread,that's the way it's done.You do need a strong and calloused left thumb though.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Shield has one more round with its smallest mag so there is a plus. I like my shield. I wasn't a fan of how the Nano felt in my hand.


----------



## beebop (Dec 7, 2013)

Shield in .40. Of all the pistols I've owned the Shield is my overall favorite


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

None of the above. Commander size 1911 in whatever caliber suits you ( I like .38 Super or .45), S&W M&P9 or 9c in whatever caliber suits you (I have them in 9mm)


----------



## wwwprof (Jul 27, 2011)

None of the above. I would recommend a Sig P938 manufactured in the latter half of 2013.


----------



## buckfynn (Oct 8, 2013)

None of those listed in the poll. Another +1 for the Sig P938.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Extremely small selection considering the amount of firearms that are available to carry...........


----------



## redsox (Mar 18, 2014)

none of the above. Ive carried CCW for years here in Fla. 45ACP in a single stack compact- polymer. Light - concealable, and 45 is an all around caliber and you dont have to play with +P loads etc. 185 gr SJHP. Practice often with the load you carry IMHO you waste time with ' fashion' calibers like 40 or 10mm- I dont care who else uses them , its your butt out there. 45 has been around since before WW1. Folks like a double stack mag but thats for the ' spray and pray' crowd- if you cant hit center mass with 6 rounds you need more range time


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

The Shield just seems to fit the hand well, at least my hand.
Really didn't like the way the nano looks.


----------



## Charlie111 (Jul 21, 2012)

3913 would be my choose.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Another vote for, 'None of the above'.  




Rex, what did I say about loading a revolver? (Must have been something good, though, huh!)


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Since the three you list (I presume) are the three that you have access to, then M&P Shield.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

If I must pick one of the three, it would be the Kahr CM9. Big fan of Kahr pistols.


----------



## rbodine (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the kahr mk40, but your looking for chambered in 9 so mk9!


----------

